# A Big Transition for my Music



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Once I have completed all my current pieces of music I am working on (and maybe cancel the ones I have started, but have done next to nothing on) I still want to compose "Classical" music and the various styles e.g Opera, Symphonys, Sonatas and ect, but I no longer want to rush out as much music as I can and have over 1000 Opus works, even if I only have around a hundred or so I want to go for quality over quantity and will be even more thorough than I already am with sketching works.

Now for the real transition, I think I have found my "voice, and style" of music, whilst certainly influenced by Beethoven, specifically his 6th symphony, now how to put this.. I want to create music of nature, partly but not always programmatic with a reference to nature and everything that encompasses it - flowing water, rain, storms, birds and more that I can't think of right from the top of my head. Since no one probally knows, I very much love and enjoy nature, it's just a shame I live in a terraformed area of street after street of houses, buildings and other ugly structures.

The only problem I have with quality > quantity is that with works taking longer to create it would be a shame if I get put in a situation where I would be gone before I could complete something worthy of being remembered for, as I only live for music, otherwise I would have been dead sooner.

There's probally more I could add but I will leave it like this for now. I don't expect anyone to care about my music, me or anything else but since I am posting music here I thought it would be appropiate to announce this here.

Thanks for reading


----------

